# Are you a user or a hoarder?



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

During my morning shower I noticed a tube of Origins White Tea body soap that must be 4 years old!! It smells so good I don't want to use it up. Isn't that silly? I noticed I have some new clothes with the price tags on them that I'm saving for what? I've already seen them on sale for half off now. DH is the opposite. When I bring something home from the grocery store he eats it all up fast. I say, hey, I want that to last for a while! Where's mine, LOL.
Don't get me wrong.....I don't have things stacked around the house or anything like that. But I have saved more than one banana until it's too late...
Do you tend to use things right away or save them for a rainy day??
Carole


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

SAVE...SAVE...SAVE...WHICH DRIVES MY DH NUTS. Could that be why I do it. ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha. Great Post!!! I do both Carole. I stock up on things and then use them. But sometimes I forget I stocked up...so I have 3 Jars of Michael's favorite hot fudge in the cabinet. But there are certain things I buy for a special occaision and save, save, save-- but then I forget I have it. LOL. 

I got in the habit of of buying two pairs of shoes if they are comfortable... but sure enough if I do buy a 2nd pair it is a guarantee that they will stop being comfortable.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm definitely a hoarder. I call it poor person mentality. When I buy something I always save it, often for years  because somewhere in my addled brain I think I'll never be able to get it again (or replace it). It's really sick.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Ugh...purge purge purge!! My mom was a packrat! We had a room designated for clutter. It was the room you couldn't really walk in because boxes went from floor to ceiling. We moved a lot when I was a kid and I remember having to hoist all her stuff into the van and wondering WHY the HECK she saved all that stuff!! Moving so much when I was younger helped me learn how to purge things I don't use/need. 

...btw. She still has that junk room..cept it's bigger now; she has a basement. The basement is her 'junk room' ...imagine the real estate wasted on holding junk. 

She sews a lot so the stuff she has is...yards and yards of clearance fabric from the 80's...buttons from every shirt she's ever thrown away..in case she has a shirt she's using now that needs a button that's just like the button she took off the shirt 10 years ago.. Old craft projects that she swears she'd get rich on if she sold them..cept she never finishes them so there's about 20 rabbits bodies that aren't stuffed because in the early 90's those country rabbits were really popular. 

Thread. Good god thread. Do you NEED 10 spools of the same color?? Really???!!

Nicknacks that people have given her because they don't want them anymore..

Raggidy anns and andies. Somewhere along the line she started collecting them and never stopped.

Creepy dolls. She has tons of them. You walk in the room and eyes just follow you everywhere.. :shiver:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Mindy, you should introduce her to ebay, lol. 

Carole


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Oh she loves ebay. It's the place where she can buy more crap. lol


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

LOL this is hilarious. I used to be a hoarder with my makeup, it was silly. I would buy all these great products and not want to use them and they would wind up expiring. So now I just buy what I need and hoard lots of dog grooming stuff. LOL.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> Ugh...purge purge purge!! My mom was a packrat! We had a room designated for clutter. It was the room you couldn't really walk in because boxes went from floor to ceiling. We moved a lot when I was a kid and I remember having to hoist all her stuff into the van and wondering WHY the HECK she saved all that stuff!! Moving so much when I was younger helped me learn how to purge things I don't use/need.
> 
> ...btw. She still has that junk room..cept it's bigger now; she has a basement. The basement is her 'junk room' ...imagine the real estate wasted on holding junk.
> 
> She sews a lot so the stuff she has is...yards and yards of clearance fabric from the 80's...buttons from every shirt she's ever thrown away..in case she has a shirt she's using now that needs a button that's just like the button she took off the shirt 10 years ago.. Old craft projects that she swears she'd get rich on if she sold them..cept she never finishes them so there's about 20 rabbits bodies that aren't stuffed because in the early 90's those country rabbits were really popular.


Well now my dogs really think I'm nuts. I've been reading this post and LOL. When I got to the buttons part I spit out my water. I can't tell you how many times I've thought of removing buttons but decided not to do it. And the rabbit bodies . . . Just know you've made my day. ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I have every size available in my closes from 8 to 14.....I would like to say that I'll never get back into the 14's, but I'm only one size away AGAIN! I usually buy more 8's when I loose weight because I feel good about myself. Needless to say, they are in great shape, but the 12's are pretty worn out!! LOL! I never get rid of clothes because I really do wear them again!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

pjewel said:


> Well now my dogs really think I'm nuts. I've been reading this post and LOL. When I got to the buttons part I spit out my water. I can't tell you how many times I've thought of removing buttons but decided not to do it. And the rabbit bodies . . . Just know you've made my day. ound:ound:ound:


...I could go on for days about my moms packratting.. It's embarrassing and sad to me but I'm sure highly amusing to those on the outside. lol. Now that I have my house I sware I'm OCD. Everything has it's place and everything in it's place. It's a good motto to live by.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I have actually told DH not to use the remote control buttons so much because he will wear them out. :crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

I definitely hoard some things and use/purge others...yarn...hoard...clothes that don't fit or I don't where...purge...and the list goes on and on and on...


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I suppose.. *gasp* I might be a clothes horder. But I sware!! I wear everything!! ...well...there might be a few pairs of jeans in the back that I don't wear anymore but SOMEDAY! SOMEDAY I'll get into them again!! ...but do I REALLY need that old cornflower blue bridesmaid dress?? Seriously..when am I ever really going to wear that again...


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have to say for years I had size 6 to 14 clothes in my closet. Every time I went on a diet (to Weight Watchers) they would say throw out your bigger clothes. Tell the universe you won't be that weight again. Well, I always thought I was too practical for that. What if I needed them again? Finally a few years ago, after my third "successful" foray into the weight loss arena I said, "I'll do it." So I packed up all my old 12s and 14s and gave them away. I told the universe . . . and the universe laughed. The next time I grew out of my cute little clothes I had to go shopping. Have you ever noticed there's a huge selection of slacks in size 6 or 8 or 10. In size 14, they have four pair of ugly pants.

Right now I'm in my 6s or 8s. How long will it last this time? The rest of my life, I hope. This time I got rid of all the other clothes.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Mindy, meet Dale, your mother. ound:
Well, maybe not.  BUT I do have boxes stored because I can't throw away anything that has to do with my kids...and they are adults with kids. SO, now I'm filling boxes with the grandsons drawings, letters, cards, sports junk, etc. I have so much crazy stuff from raising 3 kids -- you wouldn't believe it. BUT...my girls will sometime get an old box from the attic and go through it -- and start argueing over who is going to get the boxes...LOL


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

carole, that is so funny, i have a set of origins ginger fragrance that was a christmas gift three years ago. it has never been opened, i am saving it for??? judy


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Haha..oddly enough my mom can easily 'purge' our stuff. When I went to college as soon as I got my own apartment she came over with boxes of my stuff from when I was a kid until high school and said 'if you want it, keep it with you' ..lol. She does have a few things of ours.. my Christening outfit..my brothers coming home outfit; lil things like that. But the rest of my stuff..barbie dolls and keepsakes are all either in my closet or at my dads house since he has a ton of storage space and has a 'purge' mentality like me. 

...no...all of her stuff that she hords is 'her' stuff..


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> Oh she loves ebay. It's the place where she can buy more crap. lol


ound:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Judy A said:


> I have every size available in my closes from 8 to 14.....I would like to say that I'll never get back into the 14's, but I'm only one size away AGAIN! I usually buy more 8's when I loose weight because I feel good about myself. Needless to say, they are in great shape, but the 12's are pretty worn out!! LOL! I never get rid of clothes because I really do wear them again!


I went on a tear through my closets and yanked things out before I could change my mind and keep the things. Some of the clothing still had tags on them! I used to shop till I dropped but knocked it off a year ago when I decided to become debt free.....and I'm close! My credit cards are screaming they miss me...I tell them to shut up :biggrin1:


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> I went on a tear through my closets and yanked things out before I could change my mind and keep the things. Some of the clothing still had tags on them! I used to shop till I dropped but knocked it off a year ago when I decided to become debt free.....and I'm close! My credit cards are screaming they miss me...I tell them to shut up :biggrin1:


..in the same boat. I'm paying off all my credit cards this month so I can save for that new car!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

CapotesMom said:


> ..in the same boat. I'm paying off all my credit cards this month so I can save for that new car!


Bless you for being able to pay them all off in a month! Geeze, I've been working on this for about a year....and paying almost 500.00 electric bills per month. Oh that just burns my behind that our electricity went up so high when I upped the &^%^ thermostat to 80 degrees but that's another thread LOL
What kind of car are you looking at?


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

hoarder......definitely!!

I can't throw away a thing.....but on average twice a year I all of a sudden get into a rage of clean up....and then I throw away too much! And then again I am sad, because I needed that one certain thing I knew I had, but threw it away just a week ago!

When I was still living at my parents, I had a small room for my own, but it was stacked....The amount of stuff that came out when Eric and I moved in together shocked everyone! And that was after I had done a purge *grins*

Eric is the complete opposite, and I drive him crazy!
So I have my study room.....and the rest of the house is ok...but my study room is just like my room used to be *grins*

A question to fellow hoarders :
Do you also always know exactly where everything is? However, after you've had a purge and reorganisation you loose track?


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

DH and I are not at all hoarders. We keep only the stuff we use regularly over the years. I even buy 2 sometimes if I really like the item. The rest is not "needed" if we didn't use it in the last six months or a year. The catagories of items for 6-month use rule and 1 year are different and it has worked for us over the years. We know exactly where everything is.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am a hoarding of things- especially perfumed lotions, body gels, etc. With the recent pack up, I learned how much I really can collect in 10 months. But DH puts me to shame- he steals all the lotion from the hotels and has his collection of zip lock bags full of it!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I used to hoard things, until my parents moved in with me. Then I had my stuff and theirs, so I had to get rid of a lot of unnecessary things. I have a small drawer full of the more exotic types of soaps and shampoos from hotels. Also, some hotels give you those shoe polishing cloths. Those are great for dusting.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I am both---
I hoard my stuff and purge others' junk! Goodness it's easy to clean out and organize someone else's crap!ound: God help them though if they go touching mine!:croc:ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm definitely NOT a hoarder. My mom was a packrat. She has since changed her ways....sort of. She claims it was from growing up during the depression when everything had to be put to use. Well, if it's sitting in a box in a closet, how is that being put to use? 
After my mother-in-law passed away, I realized what a TRUE packrat was... oh my goodness...boxes full of newspapers, boxes full of Christmas and birthday bags and just regular old, brown paper grocery bags. Boxes and boxes full of Beanie Babies because she thought they would be worth something some day. I never saw so much stuff. When my mom saw that and saw all that went with getting rid of stuff after someone dies, she decided to downsize. 
I'm itching to clean out my closets and get rid of "stuff" stored in them. I always feel so refreshed after I do something like that.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I have so often thrown something out after holding onto it for years only to "need" it two weeks later. And no, I often can't find things after I purge. About a week ago I decided to tackle a deep but narrow walk-in closet which was packed with who know what to the point that I couldn't take one step inside. It took me two days and seven trash bags (two of clothes to donate and five to toss) to get it done but here is the finished product -- at least for now.

I bought these great storage cubes to organize things, but if you notice the profusion of silk flowers on the right, I used to do a lot of craft projects years ago and couldn't bear to part with that -- at least for now.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> I have actually told DH not to use the remote control buttons so much because he will wear them out. :crazy::crazy::crazy:


Carole~ My DH prefers to turn on the AC rather than roll down the automatic windows because "the motors only work for so many ups and downs"! ound:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

mellowbo said:


> During my morning shower I noticed a tube of Origins White Tea body soap that must be 4 years old!!
> Carole


Carole,

I'm so glad you posted this! Just yesterday a friend gave me a gift of 4 beautiful French-made perfumed soaps. I have been convincing myself to USE them instead of thinking they are just too pretty to wash my hands with them.....it's hard though....I'm more of a hoarder!

But you can't take it with you  And lately if I don't use it, I'll forget I even have it!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Geri,
It looks like you did a good job!:clap2:

I actually don't say too much here at my house. I used to have a doll room and a sewing room before we had kids. As the kids came along,I've lost both,and now just have a room ceiling to floor with totes of my doll collection,my sewing stuff,and Lacy's barbie doll stuff and beanie babies! I keep thinking one day all these kids will move out and take their junk with them------I know that won't happen as Benjamin has his own place but left a bedroom of junk. How long do you wait? Till they're married?:ear: I'm going to start pitching as we need the room!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Julie said:


> How long do you wait? Till they're married?:ear: I'm going to start pitching as we need the room!


Julie, everytime I would visit my parents back home, my dad would have a box waiting for me to take back on the plane....all packed up! I was married at that point. When they finally moved out of that house, several boxes of my old junk showed up....so it took quite awhile! :biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:lalalah no! I don't think I want to hear that!:lalala:

I think I'm going to have to get after that oldest boy!:whip:

I don't mind alittle stuff---but he has the biggest bedroom in the whole house!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

When my son moved out he dumped 18 drawers and 6 shelves of stuff on the carpet in the middle of the room. That was his way of packing. During the year he was gone (that time) I had to keep the door closed because it upset me so much to look at the junk. I ultimately packed up several trash bags of (the heaviest) stuff and tossed it but the room was a disaster till he moved back in and fixed it up for himself. 

Then he got married . . . and when he and his wife sold their house and moved into a smaller place they had to "temporarily" store some stuff in my basement and garage. Temporarily lasted for *years* with me begging, cajoling and finally insisting that he take his garbage. He told his wife I was crazy and that there were only a "few things" in the house. Those few things filled his car two and a half times when he finally appeased me by coming to pick them up. I vowed, never again.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Carole~ My DH prefers to turn on the AC rather than roll down the automatic windows because "the motors only work for so many ups and downs"! ound:


What is really sad is that I CAN RELATE, lmbo!
Carole


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

judith said:


> carole, that is so funny, i have a set of origins ginger fragrance that was a christmas gift three years ago. it has never been opened, i am saving it for??? judy


Judith, I have to tell you that my White Tea doesn't come out of the tube the same anymore. It kinda globs. Use it my friend, lol.
Carole


----------



## danak (Jun 17, 2007)

my confession is that I always have what I call my "savings account." Things in sacks that I want, but maybe not exactly for sure. So they are in the bag and I know that I can return them and save the $$ if I want to. 

Please tell me someone else does that.

Dana


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

parking is limited where we live, my DH would rather not drive the car than lose his parking space.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Dana,
I saw a lady on tv that had a whole closet full of items with tags on them---only she didn't return them to the store--she would sell them at a garage sale to get money to buy more.

I have kept a few things a week or two till I decided for sure( in the sack with the receipts) as I want my full purchase price back if I changed my mind. A few times I have too---so I'm glad I did that if I felt "unsure".


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Bless you for being able to pay them all off in a month! Geeze, I've been working on this for about a year....and paying almost 500.00 electric bills per month. Oh that just burns my behind that our electricity went up so high when I upped the &^%^ thermostat to 80 degrees but that's another thread LOL
> What kind of car are you looking at?


I've never had credit cards; only recently got two to try and build my credit. I have a 300 dollar limit on one and a 200 on the other..lol. So I can't get carried away.

I'm getting a camry hybrid with a moonroof and an ipod deck and all leather.. :whoo: I'm so excited!! Only 10 more months of saving! Just can't decide on color...black silver or white.. hmmmm.. I already have a white car. I REALLY want a black car but they're sooo hot. ...and silver..looks pretty cool everytime I see them.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

RED Mindy, go for the RED! lol
Carole


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Egh red. The color fades, your insurance goes up, and police stop you more. Nooo thanks.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm with you on the red. It is a police magnet and not in a good way. My personal experience with cars over the years is that black and white are harder to keep clean. I like the silver option, however, you have to decide which one turns you on. It's exciting whichever route you go.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Mindy~ For what it's worth, I've been told that black cars hold their resale value better.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Mindy~ For what it's worth, I've been told that black cars hold their resale value better.


...REALly... ...hmmmm...


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

I love black cars - owned several. All with tan interiors. I vote for black! Do we even get a vote?? lol

CLEAN - I keep nothing. When I'm done with it, it's gone. Even my junk drawer is organized. Being organized keeps me sane. My furry kids even have their own dresser drawers for all their "things" to be in proper place. I know, I know - it's crazy - but works for me.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

hoarder! I have three junk drawers in the kitchen! I don't pile things up to the ceiling and I DO purge through things on occaision but I also want to make things last! I may buy an outfit only for special occaisions and then it's never get's worn because no occaision is ever special enough LOL! I will have fancy lotions that never get used and tools I had to buy JIC I ever needed them, but I never have! I can't stand to throw away something that still has some use and you never know when bell bottoms could come back into style! :brick:



CinnCinn said:


> My furry kids even have their own dresser drawers for all their "things" to be in proper place. I know, I know - it's crazy - but works for me.


ooooh I've been looking for a small dresser for my guys' things too!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Christy, I can really relate to the fancy outfit or special lotions. It's like saving for the special time that hasn't come yet. I'm a HUGH purger of everything else. Throwing things away is catharthic (sp) to me. I just hate to use the little things I want to last. Then they go bad......might as well of used them when I could have.
Carole


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> I love black cars - owned several. All with tan interiors. I vote for black! Do we even get a vote?? lol
> 
> CLEAN - I keep nothing. When I'm done with it, it's gone. Even my junk drawer is organized. Being organized keeps me sane. My furry kids even have their own dresser drawers for all their "things" to be in proper place. I know, I know - it's crazy - but works for me.


Could you come to my house? I need an intervention.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

My dh throws nothing out, we keep his stuff in the garage. There is one space in our two car garage for his corvette, and another space for the rest of his stuff, and the pile is getting higher every week. Some day he will clean it out, but it will just fill up again. I hoard clothes and cosmetics. My son still has his Legos and Pokeman cards, (he's 16). Hey anyone know any kids who want his card collection?


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Can someone be a bit of both? I have perfumes that I've been hoarding forever because I don't want to use them up. But when it comes to clothing I'll wear the new items over and over until they're absolutely ragged. (Then again I don't have a huge wardrobe.)

I'll set aside new sheets or towels because I don't want to wear them out, but I have no problem using up fancy soaps or shampoos. 

Chocolate is another thing I hoard. I have some stashed all over the kitchen. In the fridge and pantry. I HAVE to have chocolate in the house or I panic. I don't eat all of it, there's a stack of Dark 3 Musketeers in the fridge that have been there for months. A package of Ferrero Rondnoir that I've been saving since July 4th, too. But the dark M&M's go quickly. Go figure.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Geri, you bet! I often thought if I didn't have coffee shops I could find a 2nd career in organizing peoples homes. To fun! Big trash bags, tubs for the Good Will, lots of Windex and patience. ) I use the acronym FART: File it, Assign it, Recycle it, Trash it. LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

CinnCinn said:


> Geri, you bet! I often thought if I didn't have coffee shops I could find a 2nd career in organizing peoples homes. To fun! Big trash bags, tubs for the Good Will, lots of Windex and patience. ) I use the acronym FART: File it, Assign it, Recycle it, Trash it. LOL


Given your acronym, boy do I need to fart!!! ound:ound:ound:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

LOL...FART....I like that one. I use OHIO....only hold it once!! Problem is I want everyone in the family to do that, but I don't follow my own rule. ound:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:behindsofa: Boy----Do I need to FART! ound: :behindsofa:


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I've got good news! I can help a lot of you out!
I love White Tea and Ginger by Origins, actually, I love all their products, so feel free to clear that junk out of your bath by sending it to me!

Also, I am working on losing weight, but realistically, even with losing weight, I can safely keep and wear all of those 12-16 sized clothes, so I can take those off of your hands too!
Thanks!!!

I hoard books, art, extra special cosmetics. I'm pretty good at keeping everything else cleaned out.
It seems like lots of us are half and half.

Beverly


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I am definately a user, but it is planned. I know how long each resource is supposed to last and I give little lattitude for when I run out early.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> I've got good news! I can help a lot of you out!
> I love White Tea and Ginger by Origins, actually, I love all their products, so feel free to clear that junk out of your bath by sending it to me!
> 
> Also, I am working on losing weight, but realistically, even with losing weight, I can safely keep and wear all of those 12-16 sized clothes, so I can take those off of your hands too!
> ...


I love white tea and ginger too. It was my favorite fragrance in Bath and Body Works products. I was devastated when the discontinued it. For some reason I cannot fathom, they constantly discontinue very popular lines. I've taken to going in during their annual sale and buying everything I need for the year. I save a lot of money that way. I love their glycerin soaps and they have them during the sale for $1. I used to use shower gel but found I really love these. They're very soothing and they last a long time. For $12 I'm set for more than a year.

Not sure if you're kidding about the clothes, but that actually would have been a great idea. I would much prefer that someone get good use of the things I can't use, but I've recently donated bags and bags of stuff to Big Brothers/Big Sisters.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Cheryl said:


> I am definately a user, but it is planned. I know how long each resource is supposed to last and I give little lattitude for when I run out early.


Awww, now there's the intelligence I lack, lol. Gotta check those expiration dates. Thanks Cheryl. By the way, where have you been??
Carole
xxoox


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i saved a coupon for see's candy for 25 years waiting for the perfect time to cash it in. DH did recently but ants got into it and we had to throw it away. should teach me a lesson!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

judith said:


> i saved a coupon for see's candy for 25 years waiting for the perfect time to cash it in. DH did recently but ants got into it and we had to throw it away. should teach me a lesson!!!


ound: Judith, that is funny. I'm afraid ants would never have a chance in my house. That box of See's candy would be gone is 5 minutes, lol.
Carole


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I *love* See's candy. I couldn't have that in my house or I'd be back in my size 14s.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh same here Geri. Although I am pretty good about savoring it. I use to buy it an outlet with an affiliate discount. Boy could I get in trouble fast.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

So I 'COULD' be a hoarder...


I'm about to set up my home office..so I'm going through the boxes that I haven't unpacked since I've moved into my house because I knew all of them would be going into said office. 

Needless to say 3 of thos boxes are being thrown away because they were full of crap I didn't need (overflowing boxes mind you) ...there's also 2 boxes of books I need to bring to Half Price to see if I can get any money off of them, and another box of stuff I have to shred. So all in all that's 6 boxes of crap I've had for..oh...about 2 years that I don't need..including at least 2 boxes that could be dedicated just to old college stuff...IE..old notebooks, powerpoint displays from professors, etc (I graduated 2 years ago..some of them date back to my freshman year in 98..rofl) 

...so..with all that stuff gone I'd say I have quite a few less boxes to unpack when I go and get all my shelving.. Yae!


----------

